# Fw4



## musicociclista (Jan 15, 2006)

Hi, does anybody know where to get a 2007 FW4 geometry chart? Thanks!


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

musicociclista said:


> Hi, does anybody know where to get a 2007 FW4 geometry chart? Thanks!


send me an email, I've got an excel doc with that info.


----------



## musicociclista (Jan 15, 2006)

Thanks Dave, the bike was for sale but listed by mistake as 48cm (was a 49cm). I was looking for a 47cm as a favor to a friend but the 49 was too big. Thanks, if another Felt goes on sale will let you know.


----------

